# Application " Raccourcis"



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Avez vous testé l'application " Raccourcis " avec iOS 12  ?

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Wizepat (18 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez vous testé l'application " Raccourcis " avec iOS 12  ?
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



C’est une application native ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2018)

Oui, elle remplace workflow qui sera alors renommé après un redémarrage de l'iPhone.

Peut-on donner une condition pour le démarrage d'un "raccourci" ? Exemple : à une heure précise
J'ai vu qu'on pouvait lancer via siri mais bon ...


----------



## Wizepat (18 Septembre 2018)

Elle n’est pas installé sur mes ibidules [emoji6]

Elle me fait penser à Automator sous macos. C’est aussi performant ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2018)

C'est quand même assez performant. Elle me permet de récupérer la citation du jour d'un site automatiquement ou la météo d'un autre


----------



## Wizepat (18 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> C'est quand même assez performant. Elle me permet de récupérer la citation du jour d'un site automatiquement ou la météo d'un autre



Cool. Il faut que je teste [emoji5]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2018)

Par contre, c'est un peu galère de trouver ce qu'il faut mettre afin d'avoir le résultat que l'on souhaite.


----------



## Wizepat (18 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Par contre, c'est un peu galère de trouver ce qu'il faut mettre afin d'avoir le résultat que l'on souhaite.



Ça va m’occuper un certain temps [emoji854]


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> C'est quand même assez performant. Elle me permet de récupérer la citation du jour d'un site automatiquement ou la météo d'un autre



Je ne comprend pas la récupération ?
Merci de votre aide ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2018)

Il y a une série d'étape à faire. En gros c'est celles ci-dessous.

1) Récupérer la page web sous forme de fichier texte :

URL : pour indiquer la page web
Obtenir le contenu de la page web
Obtenir le texte de l'entrée : pour avoir quelques chose un peu comme le mode "Lecteur" mais moins poussé
Enregistrer le fichier
2) Extraire l'auteur de la citation

Obtenir le fichier
Correspondre au texte : pour chercher la ligne qui contient un texte spécifique, cela permet de gérer les cas ou le numéro de ligne est différent
Remplacer le texte : pour ne garder que la partie m'intéressant
Définir une variable : pour stocker le résultat
3) Extraire la citation
Même système que 2

4) Sauvegarder les deux parties dans un fichier

Texte : pour rassembler la variable contenant la citation et celle contenant l'auteur
Enregistrer le fichier
5) Suppression du fichier de la page web

Obtenir le fichier
Supprimer les fichiers


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y a une série d'étape à faire. En gros c'est celles ci-dessous.
> 
> 1) Récupérer la page web sous forme de fichier texte :
> 
> ...



Tu a choisi quoi?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2018)

Comment fonctionne cette application ?

Desolé , je comprend pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2018)

https://www.igen.fr/ios/2017/07/automatisation-workflow-apres-des-annees-dapplescript-100417


----------



## Chris K (19 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez vous testé l'application " Raccourcis " avec iOS 12  ?
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



C’est la même chose que l’application Workflow (dispo depuis un bon bout de temps).

J’en pense que du bien : elle m’est très utile par exemple pour exporter en masse mes RAW (photos) tout en les renommant comme il faut.
Workflow Raccourcis offre énormément de possibilités. Faut juste en acquérir la logique.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> C’est la même chose que l’application Workflow (dispo depuis un bon bout de temps).
> 
> J’en pense que du bien : elle m’est très utile par exemple pour exporter en masse mes RAW (photos) tout en les renommant comme il faut.
> Workflow Raccourcis offre énormément de possibilités. Faut juste en acquérir la logique.



Pas trop facile a comprendre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Septembre 2018)

Si l’import export fonctionne, j’essaie de faire un tuto pour récupérer le flux rss de macg. Afin d’en d’extraire les titres des articles


----------



## jeremuld (19 Septembre 2018)

Hello tout le monde, je m'arrache les cheveux depuis hier pour essayer de trouver un moyen de créer un raccourci pour avoir accès aux services de localisation ou mieux de pouvoir directement activer / désactiver ceux-ci...
J'ai réussi à créer un raccourci via l'app pour pouvoir désactiver complètement le wifi et le Bluetooth, mais je ne trouve rien pour couper le GPS ! Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur


----------



## polochonapple (19 Septembre 2018)

jeremuld a dit:


> Hello tout le monde, je m'arrache les cheveux depuis hier pour essayer de trouver un moyen de créer un raccourci pour avoir accès aux services de localisation ou mieux de pouvoir directement activer / désactiver ceux-ci...
> J'ai réussi à créer un raccourci via l'app pour pouvoir désactiver complètement le wifi et le Bluetooth, mais je ne trouve rien pour couper le GPS ! Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur


Bonjour,
Sauf erreur de ma part, ce n'est pas possible. Cette action n'est pas gérer par l'app.
Il faut savoir que cette app n'est pas une app comme photo ou contact qui sont intégrés au système. cette application se comporte comme toute les autres app des développeurs _tiers_. Elle est contrôlée par iOS et ne peux pas contrôler iOS en lui même.
Couper le Wi-Fi et le bluetooth est permis pas les applications _tierces_. Cependant désactiver un service de confidentialité n'est pas permis par une application _tierce_. Comme Raccourci est considéré comme une application _tierce _elle n'a pas la main sur ça !
J'ai écrit beaucoup trop de fois tiers haha


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> https://www.igen.fr/ios/2017/07/automatisation-workflow-apres-des-annees-dapplescript-100417



J'ai lu , mais toujours rien d'évident


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Septembre 2018)

C’est assez dure à prendre en main la première fois. Donc commence par quelque chose de simple.

Il y a une liste d’action à choisir et à faire tourner les une après les autres (comme dans mon exemple plus haut).
Pour chaque action, tu peux la paramétrer (nom du fichier, site, etc ...)

Au final cela te fera un petit script qui pourra faire quelque chose qui te prendrait plus de temps à faire manuellement


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2018)

Pour répondre à la question initiale :

je l'ai téléchargée ;
j'ai voulu créer un raccourci mais apparemment l'applications "Settings" ne propose pas de raccourci (ou j'ai mal cherché) ;
j'ai donc voulu en créer un quelconque, pour voir : au moment d'enregistrer il m'a été dit qu'il fallait que j'active Siri...
donc je ne pense pas que je vais l'utiliser.
Siri ne m'intéresse pas : cela ne m'est d'aucune utilité et semble encore inabouti.
Par ailleurs, la nécessité d'activer Siri pour "Shortcuts" indique :

soit un défaut de conception de l'application ;
soit une manière de forcer le chaland à utiliser un service (qui ne l'intéresse pas forcément).
Autant dire qu'après un léger espoir, je suis plutôt sceptique voire déçu pour le moment.
Aussi bien, je n'ai pas su l'utiliser comme il faut et quelque paramètre m'a échappé : j'y reviendrai à l'occasion.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Septembre 2018)

Il est possible d’utiliser siri pour lancer des raccourcis enregistrés. Mais cela n’est pas obligatoire.


----------



## olwin (19 Septembre 2018)

Tester l'application ce matin, c'est prometteur, mais il manque encore clairement des fonctionnalités.
(principal problème pour moi,le support du homepod extrairement limité).

Mais  on peut déjà faire des choses assez sympa.

Pour le moment je n'ai que 2 shortcuts

1 : Mode conduite
- Affiche une liste avec mes 5 prochains rdv de la journée + adresse domicile
- En sélectionnant un élément, cela lance :
- l'itinéraire dans plan (carplay)
     - ma playlist Top songs en mode random.​
Plus de temps perdu avant de conduire 

2. Mes horaires de travail change chaque semaine
Donc j'ai simplement crée un workflow que je lance le dimanche et qui mets en place la bon réveil selon que la semaine prochaine soit paire ou impaire.

pratique


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il est possible d’utiliser siri pour lancer des raccourcis enregistrés. Mais cela n’est pas obligatoire.


Pour Siri, j'ai effectivement dû me gourer quelque part.

Mais malheureusement, ce que je voulais automatiser, je ne le puis... Snif.


----------



## Adrien_R (19 Septembre 2018)

olwin a dit:


> Tester l'application ce matin, c'est prometteur, mais il manque encore clairement des fonctionnalités.
> (principal problème pour moi,le support du homepod extrairement limité).
> 
> Mais  on peut déjà faire des choses assez sympa.
> ...




Deux petites questions pour toi  
- j'ai moi aussi créer un shortcut pour la conduite par contre je n'ai pas réussi à ajouter l'action d'activation du mode ne pas déranger en conduisant ! As-tu trouvé cette fonctionnalité dans "Raccourcis" ??
- ton shortcuts pour les réveils utilise le réveil "basique" ou bien sommeil ? Si c'est Sommeil je suis intéressé pour que tu me montres comment tu as fait 

Merci ^^


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2018)

J'ai installé " Heure d'arrivée a domicile estimée " 
je quitte mon job et rien ne ce produit

J'au du louper une étape


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Septembre 2018)

Il faut lancer le script


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il faut lancer le script


----------



## olwin (19 Septembre 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Deux petites questions pour toi
> - j'ai moi aussi créer un shortcut pour la conduite par contre je n'ai pas réussi à ajouter l'action d'activation du mode ne pas déranger en conduisant ! As-tu trouvé cette fonctionnalité dans "Raccourcis" ??
> - ton shortcuts pour les réveils utilise le réveil "basique" ou bien sommeil ? Si c'est Sommeil je suis intéressé pour que tu me montres comment tu as fait
> 
> Merci ^^



- Pour l'activation du mode ne pas déranger, je n'ai pas essayé de le paramétrer ds shortcuts, il s'active déjà automatiquement qd je branche mon tel ds la voiture.
(settings --> Ne pas déranger --> ne pas déranger en voiture --> activer automatiquement

- réveil basique malheureusement, la partie sommeil n'a pas l'air d'être configurable pour le moment :-(


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2018)

J'ai du mal sur les news  ? 
Des conseils ?


----------



## xounet (20 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Alors je commence à m'entrainer sur raccourcis, j'ai fais simple, juste un décompte oral.
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/73e44e9365024daf9b6ae90e6ecca0d0
Je vais essayer de le modifier pour le simplifier.
Je réfléchi à une table de multiplication, vous donner un chiffre et il vous dis la table en question.
Pour commencer et comprendre certaine mécanique.


----------



## xounet (20 Septembre 2018)

Et voilà ma table de multiplication, mon fils veut la même. 

 https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/9d3991c7f3364bf7a41c148f51891c42


----------



## Chris K (21 Septembre 2018)

xounet a dit:


> Et voilà ma table de multiplication, mon fils veut la même.
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/9d3991c7f3364bf7a41c148f51891c42



Bon début. Tu peux optimiser l’ensemble en utilisant une boucle « Répéter » ce qui t’évitera de définir autant de variables et avoir quelque chose de plus concis.


----------



## polochonapple (21 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai fais quelque script, et j'aimerais que vous me donniez un avis objectif sur ceux-ci. Pouvez-vous m'aider ? 

En voici un pour commencer, puis si vous aimez bien, je pourrais en poster d'autres !

Temps de transport pour grande ville (attention Siri parle) :
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/d294153a60754a839ae6e6a68c2e2e2e


----------



## AlexandreG94 (21 Septembre 2018)

Hello, j’ai crée quelques raccourcis que je partagerais très bientôt le temps de peaufiner le tout.

Par contre j’ai un soucis sur un raccourcis que je veux créer, je souhaiterais faire afficher automatiquement une notification à 20h tout les soirs, me rappelant de définir mes tâches à faire le lendemain, et dès que j’ouvre la notification il lance un de mes autres raccourcis lié à l’App Rappels.
Tout fonctionne bien lorsque que je l’exécute depuis l’App Raccourcis en revanche la notification ne se déclenche pas automatiquement à l’heure que je lui indique, lorsque je ne fais rien. Je pense que ça doit être possible pourtant.

Quelqu’un aurait-il une solution ?

Voici ou j’en suis pour le moment:






Merci d’avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Septembre 2018)

C'est le genre de truc que j'aimerais bien faire : démarrer un raccourci à heure fixe...
Je viens de tester ton idée, rien ne se lance chez moi


----------



## two (22 Septembre 2018)

xounet a dit:


> Et voilà ma table de multiplication, mon fils veut la même.
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/9d3991c7f3364bf7a41c148f51891c42



Comme le dit Chris K, la boucle allégerait ton code...
Pour la compréhension du texte énoncé ajouter une virgule ou un point virgule (en fonction du temps de pause désiré) dans le texte 
" 'multiplicateur' fois 1, ou ; ..."

EDIT :
pour mon propre exercice, je me suis amusé à refaire ton code en intégrant une boucle...
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/e1ee286e16854bdda222e8193f003042


----------



## two (23 Septembre 2018)

olwin a dit:


> Pour le moment je n'ai que 2 shortcuts
> 
> 1 : Mode conduite
> - Affiche une liste avec mes 5 prochains rdv de la journée + adresse domicile
> ...


Hello

 je serais preneur de tes deux scripts...

Merci


----------



## olwin (24 Septembre 2018)

two a dit:


> Hello
> 
> je serais preneur de tes deux scripts...
> 
> Merci



Les voici :

1) Choix de la destination (5 prochain rdv + adresse domicile) , lancement de l'itinéraire ds plan + lancement d'une playlist en mode random
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/73bcea7ab9ee40a591f868b89e32e149

2) Changement de réveil,selon si la semaine prochaine est pair/impair
Prérequis: avoir 2 réveil nommé : semaine matin/semaine soir, et le lancer le dimanche (j'ai eu la flemme de coder la recherche de la semaine prochaine, j'ajoute juste 1 jour à la date courante )
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/f4e7f6a7c8c04b158453cbc572125a55

et un dernier au cas où çà intéresse du monde
3) Liste de courses
J'utilise tout le temps mon apple watch en course, pour checker ma liste de course (très pratique si comme moi vous avez une mémoire de poisson rouge)
Mais ajouter des items à la liste de course est assez fastidieux :
Dis Siri, ajouter des pommes à ma liste de course
Dis Siri, ajouter des poires à ma liste de course etc ...

Donc j'ai modifier un worfklow trouvé sur reddit pour le faire rapidement :
Il suffit de le lancer ,et de dicter les éléments en les séparant par le mot clé 'plus'
Ex : 3 pommes plus 2 poires plus 1 steak etc ...
et de valider
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/9d4998e4214f417aba0a11e044cab7b3


----------



## AlexandreG94 (24 Septembre 2018)

olwin a dit:


> Les voici :
> 
> 1) Choix de la destination (5 prochain rdv + adresse domicile) , lancement de l'itinéraire ds plan + lancement d'une playlist en mode random
> https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/73bcea7ab9ee40a591f868b89e32e149
> ...



Merci pour ton Shortcut "Liste de courses", il est bien pratique.


----------



## olwin (24 Septembre 2018)

AlexandreG94 a dit:


> Hello, j’ai crée quelques raccourcis que je partagerais très bientôt le temps de peaufiner le tout.
> 
> Par contre j’ai un soucis sur un raccourcis que je veux créer, je souhaiterais faire afficher automatiquement une notification à 20h tout les soirs, me rappelant de définir mes tâches à faire le lendemain, et dès que j’ouvre la notification il lance un de mes autres raccourcis lié à l’App Rappels.
> Tout fonctionne bien lorsque que je l’exécute depuis l’App Raccourcis en revanche la notification ne se déclenche pas automatiquement à l’heure que je lui indique, lorsque je ne fais rien. Je pense que ça doit être possible pourtant.
> ...



A ma connaissance ce n'est pas encore possible depuis l'application.

Mais a priori il est possible de tricher (pas testé encore).

La solution serait :
- dans l'application rappel, crée un rappel programmé tout les jours à  22H
- avec pour contenu : 
shortcuts://run-shortcut?name=lenomduShortcutALancer
- qd la notification apparait, 3D touch dessus pour lancer le workflow

Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/shortcuts/comments/9ht7qd/a_little_workaround_for_locationbased_and/


----------



## sprene (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, 

Je suis l'actualité de cette app workflow/raccourcis depuis un petit moment déjà, et en farfouillant dans les différents blog/tumblr/forums/galerie j'ai pu trouver pas mal de trucs utiles sauf UN !

Mon téléphone est à la fois perso et pro, donc je compose très souvent le #31#06 xx xx xx xx pour composer en appel masqué sans passer par l'app réglage>téléphone>afficher mon numéro.

A chaque process que je teste, lorsque j'arrive à la tuile "appeler" au lieu de composer le #31#06 xx xx xx xx il compose le +316 xx xx xx xx.

Savez vous s'il est possible de créer un raccourcis appel avec ce préfixe? (est-ce une limitation de l'app?)
Ou bien avez vous une autre idée pour arriver à la même fin ? ou même un raccourci en un clic "afficher mon numéro"

Merci bien


----------



## Le Pendu de Charles Ville (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'essaye de prendre en main cette app et j'ai une question. J'ai commencé un petit truc pour couper le wifi et le bluetooth et ça marche, youpi.

Pour terminer, j'aimerais ne pas lancer le script manuellement mais à une certaine heure. Je n'y arrive pas.

Auriez-vous une idée et déjà, est-ce possible ?

Je pense éventuellement à écrire un bout en JS mais comment fait-on ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## Chris K (26 Septembre 2018)

sprene a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis l'actualité de cette app workflow/raccourcis depuis un petit moment déjà, et en farfouillant dans les différents blog/tumblr/forums/galerie j'ai pu trouver pas mal de trucs utiles sauf UN !
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je pense que l’action « Appeler » procède à un nettoyage du numéro de tel qui lui est transmis (genre en enlevant les caractères spéciaux comme le #).
Je pense que le seul moyen serait de créer un raccourcis qui formate un numéro de tél (donc en ajoutant #31# devant) et qui le copie dans le presse papier.

Suffit ensuite de lancer manuellement l’application téléphone et d’y faire un coller.


----------



## Chris K (26 Septembre 2018)

sprene a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis l'actualité de cette app workflow/raccourcis depuis un petit moment déjà, et en farfouillant dans les différents blog/tumblr/forums/galerie j'ai pu trouver pas mal de trucs utiles sauf UN !
> 
> ...



Finalement si, c’est possible, j’ai fait quelque tests et ... ça marche par un moyen détourné : lancer un appel via une URL.

Il suffit de créer une action « URL » formée ainsi : *Tel:*_TonNumeroDeTel_ puis de lancer l’action « Ouvrir les URL ».
_TonNumeroDeTel _sera donc le numéro de tél avec #31# devant.


----------



## AlexandreG94 (26 Septembre 2018)

olwin a dit:


> A ma connaissance ce n'est pas encore possible depuis l'application.
> 
> Mais a priori il est possible de tricher (pas testé encore).
> 
> ...



Merci, j’avais presque la solution par moi même, j’avais essayé la même chose, sauf que j’avais copié-coller le lien que l’application donne lorsque l’on veut ajouter le raccourcis à l’écran d’accueil, évidemment ça n’avait rien donné.
C’est pas la meilleure solution mais pour le moment il n’y a pas mieux, esperons qu’Apple évolue vraiment vers une application d’automatisation comme ils la vendent sur le store.
Encore merci


----------



## sprene (26 Septembre 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Finalement si, c’est possible, j’ai fait quelque tests et ... ça marche par un moyen détourné : lancer un appel via une URL.
> 
> Il suffit de créer une action « URL » formée ainsi : *Tel:*_TonNumeroDeTel_ puis de lancer l’action « Ouvrir les URL ».
> _TonNumeroDeTel _sera donc le numéro de tél avec #31# devant.



Salut merci d'avoir pu trouver une solution avec URL, ça semble fonctionner !

Le process que j'utilise pour l'instant :
-"demander une entrée" [type : nombre]
-Ajouter à une variable [NumeroV]
-URL [Tel:#31#0(numeroV)]
-ouvrir les URL safari

encore merci


----------



## Chris K (26 Septembre 2018)

sprene a dit:


> Salut merci d'avoir pu trouver une solution avec URL, ça semble fonctionner !
> 
> Le process que j'utilise pour l'instant :
> -"demander une entrée" [type : nombre]
> ...



Tu peux même améliorer les choses : si le numéro que tu veux appeler est dans tes contacts tu peux ajouter au début les actions « sélectionner le contact » et obtenir le numéro de tel puis le mettre en forme comme précédemment avant de lancer l’appel.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Septembre 2018)

J’ai deux questions

1) J’aimerais partir d’un fichier contenant plusieurs lignes. Le but serait de faire la même action pour chacune des lignes.
J’avais pensé à « répéter chaque élément » mais impossible de trouver comment créer la liste contenant les lignes...

2) A partir d’un fichier rss récupérer les éléments. Mais là je bloque pour lire le fichier téléchargé (vu que je conserve la source telle quelle)


----------



## Chris K (27 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> J’ai deux questions
> 
> 1) J’aimerais partir d’un fichier contenant plusieurs lignes. Le but serait de faire la même action pour chacune des lignes.
> J’avais pensé à « répéter chaque élément » mais impossible de trouver comment créer la liste contenant les lignes...



Et en utilisant l’action « Scinder le texte » avec l’option « séparateur : Nouvelles lignes » ? Tu définis une variable avec le résultat de cette action et tu as ta liste prête à l’emploi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Septembre 2018)

Merci, mon point 1 est donc résolu. Je vais pouvoir terminer ce raccourci.

Il me restera le deuxième mais je ne suis pas pressé


----------



## Chris K (27 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Merci, mon point 1 est donc résolu. Je vais pouvoir terminer ce raccourci.
> 
> Il me restera le deuxième mais je ne suis pas pressé



Pour ton point 2, tu veux récupérer des éléments à l’intérieur d’un flux RSS ? J’ai pas étudier la question mais vu la tête de ce genre de fichier une piste serait d’utiliser les actions Dictionnaires (Obtenir le dictionnaire depuis un fichier, obtenir la valeur depuis une clé etc...).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Septembre 2018)

Je n’ai aucun souci à récupérer le contenu d’un fichier texte. J’utilise:
- correspondre au texte
- remplacer le texte
Cela me permet de ne garder que les lignes de mon choix et d’en extraire une partie.

Par contre:
- le « obtenir le contenu de la page web » ne fonctionne pas avec (sans doute à cause du format)
- le « obtenir le contenu de l’url » fonctionne bien mais alors le « obtenir le texte de l’entrée » ne fonctionne pas

Je vais me pencher sur tes pistes


----------



## wip (27 Septembre 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> C’est la même chose que l’application Workflow (dispo depuis un bon bout de temps).
> 
> J’en pense que du bien : elle m’est très utile par exemple pour exporter en masse mes RAW (photos) tout en les renommant comme il faut.
> Workflow Raccourcis offre énormément de possibilités. Faut juste en acquérir la logique.


Je serais bien intéressé par ton script "exporter et renommer mes RAWs"


----------



## Chris K (28 Septembre 2018)

Humour des dev d’Apple ou des dev précédents ?


----------



## Chris K (28 Septembre 2018)

wip a dit:


> Je serais bien intéressé par ton script "exporter et renommer mes RAWs"



Il se trouve que j’ai un soucis avec ce script depuis iOS 12. 

Je m’explique : ma règle de nomage de mes photos est la suivante : _UnPrefixe___DatePriseDeVue___NumeroImage_.

Je créais la valeur de _NumeroImage_ en prenant que les chiffres présents dans le nom de la photo (i.e. le nom du fichier issu de mon boîtier photo, composé de caractères et d’un numéro de séquence). Ca fonctionnait nickel jusqu’à iOS 12. Mais maintenant l’action du raccourcis qui me permettait d’obtenir le nom de l’image me renvoit le nom interne que l’application Photos attribue de lui même à mes images !
Plutôt donc de poster mon script devenu bancal, je vais poster quelque chose de plus générique de façon à ce qu’il puisse être facilement adaptable pour qui le veut.


----------



## wip (28 Septembre 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Il se trouve que j’ai un soucis avec ce script depuis iOS 12.
> 
> Je m’explique : ma règle de nomage de mes photos est la suivante : _UnPrefixe___DatePriseDeVue___NumeroImage_.
> 
> ...


Ok .

Pour ma part, je ne réutilise pas les numéros du boitier photo et j'utilise plutôt la forme _Nomdel'évènement_MoisDeL'évenement_Numéro _ou le premier numéro de séquence est toujours 000.

Merci et bon courage à toi.


----------



## USB09 (1 Octobre 2018)

Franchement ave


bompi a dit:


> Pour Siri, j'ai effectivement dû me gourer quelque part.
> 
> Mais malheureusement, ce que je voulais automatiser, je ne le puis... Snif.


Franchement avec tout ce qu’on peux faire, j’ai du mal à y croire.


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Franchement ave
> 
> Franchement avec tout ce qu’on peux faire, j’ai du mal à y croire.


J'ai fini par trouver ce que je voulais, en effet. Mais ça me demande d'activer Siri, ce qui ne me convient pas trop.


----------



## Carsthin (8 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir,

J'ai cherché un peu mais pas trouvé de réponse à ma question, ici ou ailleurs - mes excuses si j'aurais dû trouver! 
Je cherche à savoir s'il est possible d'automatiser une action "quand l'alarme sonne" sur l'iPhone ou la montre, afin d'exécuter des actions ; ou alors s'il est obligatoire de lancer manuellement un raccourci. 

L'intérêt, pour être plus explicite, est d'activer une ou plusieurs scènes / lumières / prises au moment où mon réveil sonne le matin. 
Ainsi comme ce n'est jamais le même horaire, cela lancerait tout de même les qqs scènes le matin, mais automatiquement. 

Merci pour vos retours!


----------



## Dead head (10 Mars 2019)

J'aimerais savoir comment vous accéder à vos raccourcis quand vous en avez beaucoup.

Je n'utilise pas les icônes sur l'écran d'accueil parce que les activer ouvre à l'écran l'app Raccourcis et ne la ferme pas. Cela demande donc une étape supplémentaire pour fermer l'app, ce qui n'est guère pratique je trouve.

J'ai du mal à demander à SIRI tel ou tel raccourci parce que je ne me souviens pas toujours de la commande vocale précise et que je ne suis pas toujours dans des conditions où je peux parler à mon téléphone.

J'aime bien le widget, c'est ce que j'utilise, mais j'ai une douzaine de raccourcis et ça prend de la place. Quand sera-t-il si un jour j'en ai plusieurs dizaines ?

Merci de me dire comment vous vous débrouillez de votre côté.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (10 Mars 2019)

Bonjour @Dead head, 
Et bien... tu viens de développer les trois seules manières d'accéder aux raccourcis via l'iPhone. Personnellement, j'utilise le widget en mode "développé" qui me permet de voir une dizaine de widget. Largement suffisant pour une utilisation des plus "habituels".
Tu peux également les classer du plus au moins utile.


----------



## romain31000 (11 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Savez vous s’il est possible d’activer le mode « nightshift » avec l’application raccourcis? J’ai cherché dans le bouquin édité par Macg mais je n’ai pas trouvé...
Merci pour votre aide [emoji846]


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
Existe-t-il un raccourci pour accéder au menu iOS sur la page ‘service de localisation  pour mettre et enlever facilement le GPS
Merci


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Mars 2019)

Fausse manip


----------



## USB09 (4 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai lu , mais toujours rien d'évident



Essaye des choses simple et petit à petit tu en comprendra les bases. 
Exemple :
Texte et intégrer une entrée 
Photo vers PDF 
Grille de photo
Etc...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Essaye des choses simple et petit à petit tu en comprendra les bases.
> Exemple :
> Texte et intégrer une entrée
> Photo vers PDF
> ...


Je vais regarder cela


----------



## USB09 (10 Avril 2019)

Dead head a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir comment vous accéder à vos raccourcis quand vous en avez beaucoup.
> 
> Je n'utilise pas les icônes sur l'écran d'accueil parce que les activer ouvre à l'écran l'app Raccourcis et ne la ferme pas. Cela demande donc une étape supplémentaire pour fermer l'app, ce qui n'est guère pratique je trouve.
> 
> ...



J’ai ceci, placé en tête de liste présente le dossier Complet sous forme de liste.  
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/cca72125ce81444fba8680b21dcc0afa


----------



## Gambadon (21 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Est-il possible de récupérer une information sur les appels en absence?
J’aimerai pouvoir envoyer un message à tous les appels en absence reçu dans la dernière heure.
Malgré mes recherches je ne trouve pas la solution...


----------



## Deleted member 1152525 (12 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

Je découvre seulement cette application « Raccourcis » que je viens d’installer sur iPhone et iPad et je me demandais à quoi servait le dossier « Shortcuts » visible dans Fichiers ? Chez moi il est vide et pourtant j’ai commencé à créer des raccourcis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2019)

Il s’agit d’un répertoire où l’application a le droit d’écrire ou de lire des fichiers


----------



## Deleted member 1152525 (12 Juin 2019)

Et donc ça sert à mettre des raccourcis récupérés sur internet par exemple ? Il est vide pour tout le monde ? J’ai du mal à comprendre son utilité...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (12 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir,
Non les raccourcis téléchargés iront directement dans l’app Raccourcis, comme l’a dit @ecatomb, c’est le répertoire par défaut que les raccourcis utilisent pour sauvegarder les propres données


----------



## Chris K (12 Juin 2019)

SebTo16 a dit:


> Et donc ça sert à mettre des raccourcis récupérés sur internet par exemple ? Il est vide pour tout le monde ? J’ai du mal à comprendre son utilité...



Si, par exemple, tu utilises dans un raccourcis l’action « Enregistrer le fichier » avec l’option « Demander où enregistrer » désactivée alors le répertoire par défaut comme chemin de destination sera « Shortcuts ».


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2019)

Exemple : ton raccourci télécharge la page d'accueil de macg et l'enregistre dans un fichier macg.txt
Ce fichier sera dans ce répertoire là


----------



## Deleted member 1152525 (13 Juin 2019)

Merci pour vos réponses, c'est plus clair maintenant


----------



## USB09 (13 Juin 2019)

SebTo16 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je découvre seulement cette application « Raccourcis » que je viens d’installer sur iPhone et iPad et je me demandais à quoi servait le dossier « Shortcuts » visible dans Fichiers ? Chez moi il est vide et pourtant j’ai commencé à créer des raccourcis.



Sais pas. Il servait à l’ancienne application WORKFLOW.


----------



## USB09 (16 Juin 2019)

Besoin d’aide : désire mettre une virgule à chaque ligne d’un texte. Des idées ? Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
@USB09 , voilà une ébauche.
https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/43d30b82fb8e4654bdd1953150ca7acc


----------



## fgfdgd (17 Juin 2019)

Bump


----------



## peyret (17 Juin 2019)

Bump


----------



## USB09 (18 Juin 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> @USB09 , voilà une ébauche.
> https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/43d30b82fb8e4654bdd1953150ca7acc



Je t’en remercie, j’ai utiliser finalement la commande texte COMBINER avec des séparateurs. C’était pour créer des Fichier CSV. 
[emoji868]


----------



## xavax (11 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, comment faites vous pour ajouter un racourcis a SIRI ? moi l'option n'apparait pas.
J'ai suivi ceci : 
*Exécuter un raccourci*
Pour exécuter un raccourci, ouvrez l’app Raccourcis et appuyez sur l’onglet Bibliothèque 
. Appuyez sur votre raccourci.

Vous pouvez aussi demander à Siri d’exécuter un raccourci. Accédez à Affichage du jour ou à Écran d’accueil, appuyez sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dans la partie supérieure droite du raccourci, puis appuyez sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pour exécuter votre raccourci, plusieurs options s’offrent à vous :


Appuyez sur Ajouter à Siri pour enregistrer une commande vocale personnelle à dire à Siri pour exécuter votre raccourci.
Activez Afficher dans le widget pour accéder à votre raccourci depuis Affichage du jour.
Sélectionnez Sur l’écran d’accueil pour ajouter le raccourci à votre écran d’accueil.
Je n'ai pas "ajouter à Siri" comment faites vous ? 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Chris K (11 Octobre 2019)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour, comment faites vous pour ajouter un racourcis a SIRI ? moi l'option n'apparait pas.
> J'ai suivi ceci :
> *Exécuter un raccourci*
> Pour exécuter un raccourci, ouvrez l’app Raccourcis et appuyez sur l’onglet Bibliothèque
> ...



Simplement tu énonces le nom de ton raccourcis à Siri.


----------



## Goun (23 Janvier 2021)

sprene a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis l'actualité de cette app workflow/raccourcis depuis un petit moment déjà, et en farfouillant dans les différents blog/tumblr/forums/galerie j'ai pu trouver pas mal de trucs utiles sauf UN !
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Y a t’il maintenant une possibilité de faire un raccourci « afficher ou masquer numéro « ,
Cordialement


----------



## BValou (18 Mai 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Tu peux même améliorer les choses : si le numéro que tu veux appeler est dans tes contacts tu peux ajouter au début les actions « sélectionner le contact » et obtenir le numéro de tel puis le mettre en forme comme précédemment avant de lancer l’appel.


Bonjour impossible de créer ce raccourci il y a eu des mises à jour qui fait qu'il existe des champs supplémentaires ?


----------



## Chris K (18 Mai 2021)

BValou a dit:


> Bonjour impossible de créer ce raccourci il y a eu des mises à jour qui fait qu'il existe des champs supplémentaires ?



Heuuu… on peut toujours récupérer le numéro de tel d’un contact.


----------



## Zolezopo (20 Juin 2021)

Salut j’essaie de créer un raccourci avec mes lampes Hue
il s’agit d’une scene seulement dispo dans  « hue labs » (pour ceux qui connaissent)
je peux l’activer ou la désactiver à l’aide des 2 blocs du screenshot
je souhaiterais ne pas avoir a faire de menu pour choisir l’un ou l’autre mais plutôt avoir une condition: si scène active alors la désactivée et si scène désactivée:  l’activer
j’ai retourné le problème dans tous les sens je n’y arrive pas, est ce possible ?
merci !


----------



## Zolezopo (20 Juin 2021)

Finalement j’ai réussi à m’en sortir avec un interrupteur homekit et la fonction (très puissante) « convertir en raccourci » et la fonction « Si » 
ce qui donne quelque chose comme ça:


----------



## wakiwaki (11 Février 2022)

jeremuld a dit:


> Hello tout le monde, je m'arrache les cheveux depuis hier pour essayer de trouver un moyen de créer un raccourci pour avoir accès aux services de localisation ou mieux de pouvoir directement activer / désactiver ceux-ci...
> J'ai réussi à créer un raccourci via l'app pour pouvoir désactiver complètement le wifi et le Bluetooth, mais je ne trouve rien pour couper le GPS ! Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur


Tu ouvres raccourcis / + / Ajouter une action / Web / Afficher la page web / Dans URL tu tapes prefs:root=Privacy&path=LOCATION



polochonapple a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sauf erreur de ma part, ce n'est pas possible. Cette action n'est pas gérer par l'app.
> Il faut savoir que cette app n'est pas une app comme photo ou contact qui sont intégrés au système. cette application se comporte comme toute les autres app des développeurs _tiers_. Elle est contrôlée par iOS et ne peux pas contrôler iOS en lui même.
> Couper le Wi-Fi et le bluetooth est permis pas les applications _tierces_. Cependant désactiver un service de confidentialité n'est pas permis par une application _tierce_. Comme Raccourci est considéré comme une application _tierce _elle n'a pas la main sur ça !
> J'ai écrit beaucoup trop de fois tiers haha


En fait si c'est possible. Tu ouvres raccourcis / + / Ajouter une action / Web / Afficher la page web / Dans URL tu tapes prefs:root=Privacy&path=LOCATION


----------

